# Bars to watch afl in dubai



## Interested in Dubai (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi There Does anyone know where my boyfriend can watch the ST KILDA v WEST COAST AFL game tomorrow Saturday 16th July??

We dont have the pay tv channels to watch at home so we need to find a bar/pub/something???

My boyfriend is a St Kilda fan and is in desperate need to see them win (hopefully!)

We live in Emirates Hills so somewhere this side would be great, if not anywhere!!

We have tried Nezesaussi Grill and they are not playing it, and Bidi Bondi or whatever that place is said they dont think so....


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Try the Underground based at Habtoor Grand hotel or perhaps Fibbers.

Enjoy


----------



## Interested in Dubai (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks a lot, we will!


----------

